# Possible connection of DP to conflict of physiology



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

*Do you have this behavior: *


work in a small business office, 
are a college student, 
use a computer in unprotected workspace, 
have a hobby or leisure activity that requires deep mental investment, concentration, 
all of the above done in a location with movement in the room or flashing lights just outside the periphery of vision, Subliminal Peripheral Vision?

If you do have one of these behaviors with ongoing psychiatric symptoms you may be a victim of the phenomenon explored on my site.

VisionAndPsychosis.Net is a psychology project on the Internet about a conflict of human physiology related to the human vision startle reflex.

The problem was discovered over fifty years ago by engineers in the US who were designing and building the first close-spaced office workstations. They were surprised when workers using the first test workstations began to have bizarre or psychotic episodes. The solution by the 1960's was the office Cubicle.

*The discovery changed the way all office workspace must be designed. *

The conflict of physiology and the dissociative mental break is briefly mentioned in psychology lectures on Psychophysics, subliminal sight, and peripheral vision reflexes. The explanation given there is that a conflict arises in the mind as the subject ignores the repeating reflexes then builds to a mental break. Companies and engineers believe this can only happen in the business office.

It has not occurred to anyone that the problem is human physiology not desks and chairs. The phenomenon can happen anywhere and anytime the conditions to create it exist.

VisionAndPsychosis argues that lower levels of exposure, not enough to cause a full mental break, act as Accidental Subliminal Operant Conditioning to cause psychiatric symptoms.

My *Qi Gong* and *Kundalini Yoga* psychotic episode pages demonstrate a 3000-Year history for the phenomenon.

The *Everquest Connection* page explains the psychology and relates it to MMORPG players. Shawn Woolley's mother sued Sony believing that Everquest addiction caused his death.

I cannot give you medical advice. But if you have the behavior in unprotected workspace that causes the phenomenon and this information helps you *email me*. If you are willing to have that email published include permission in the body of the text. I will not use your communication without your permission. Use the email links on site if you have an email agent working on your computer. (Otherwise right click the link. select properties, then copy/paste that address. )

The solution is to upgrade your work and computer workstation to *Cubicle Level Protection* by simple changes. The information is *FREE*.

Read *...Prevention...* at the bottom of most site pages.
Copy this post and take it to your therapist.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

*Do you have this behavior: *


work in a small business office, 
are a college student, 
use a computer in unprotected workspace, 
have a hobby or leisure activity that requires deep mental investment, concentration, 
all of the above done in a location with movement in the room or flashing lights just outside the periphery of vision, Subliminal Peripheral Vision?

If you do have one of these behaviors with ongoing psychiatric symptoms you may be a victim of the phenomenon explored on my site.

VisionAndPsychosis.Net is a psychology project on the Internet about a conflict of human physiology related to the human vision startle reflex.

The problem was discovered over fifty years ago by engineers in the US who were designing and building the first close-spaced office workstations. They were surprised when workers using the first test workstations began to have bizarre or psychotic episodes. The solution by the 1960's was the office Cubicle.

*The discovery changed the way all office workspace must be designed. *

The conflict of physiology and the dissociative mental break is briefly mentioned in psychology lectures on Psychophysics, subliminal sight, and peripheral vision reflexes. The explanation given there is that a conflict arises in the mind as the subject ignores the repeating reflexes then builds to a mental break. Companies and engineers believe this can only happen in the business office.

It has not occurred to anyone that the problem is human physiology not desks and chairs. The phenomenon can happen anywhere and anytime the conditions to create it exist.

VisionAndPsychosis argues that lower levels of exposure, not enough to cause a full mental break, act as Accidental Subliminal Operant Conditioning to cause psychiatric symptoms.

My *Qi Gong* and *Kundalini Yoga* psychotic episode pages demonstrate a 3000-Year history for the phenomenon.

The *Everquest Connection* page explains the psychology and relates it to MMORPG players. Shawn Woolley's mother sued Sony believing that Everquest addiction caused his death.

I cannot give you medical advice. But if you have the behavior in unprotected workspace that causes the phenomenon and this information helps you *email me*. If you are willing to have that email published include permission in the body of the text. I will not use your communication without your permission. Use the email links on site if you have an email agent working on your computer. (Otherwise right click the link. select properties, then copy/paste that address. )

The solution is to upgrade your work and computer workstation to *Cubicle Level Protection* by simple changes. The information is *FREE*.

Read *...Prevention...* at the bottom of most site pages.
Copy this post and take it to your therapist.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Fuck me that webpage is fuckin hideous.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

That is absolutely the craziest theory I have ever read. Period. Ever. I dont even have words to describe it. I didnt think it was possible to make something that silly up and explain in that great of detail. I dont even know what to say. That even puts our nonsensical times in this site's chatroom to shame. I really hope you read this, JasonFar. And I really hope that noone on here takes this seriously and actually starts worrying about this, or building a cubicle around their computer. I really, really hope so, but we're all so desperate on here, I think some people are already on their way to Home Depot to get some dry wall...

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Since13 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ya, this guy is a nut!


----------

